# 1:1 Elder Predator 2 Head - Black Heart Enterprises



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Black Heart Enterprises is announcing the latest in their line of kits. George asked if I was happy to post the info here- HAPPY? I'm ECSTATIC!  I only have two Predator kits in my collection, but THIS one is a must for me. For the size and quality, the price is a bargain! George is accepting orders now and you can email him at [email protected]

Below are photos of Black Heart’s 1:1 scale Predator. Sculpted by Joe Simon, this kit is based on the Elder Predator, the Clan Leader that says, “Take it!” and then tosses the antique pistol to Danny Glover at the end of Predator 2.

Some folks will ask, “Who needs another Predator?” 

Well, Black Heart hopes that question will be answered this way: Our goal was to make this the “Ultimate Predator”, THE ONE Predator kit a modeler MUST have whether he has a dozen Predator kits or none. It is cleanly cast by Earthbound Studios, the sculpture is ridiculously detailed, and it is 1:1 scale. In that size, there is detail and texture that you just don’t see in smaller scale kits. We are hoping folks will feel this is as good as any Predator that has been done.

Like our other 4 kits, Predator is designed to hang on a wall. When assembled, this kit measures 22 inches from the bottom of the dreadlocks to the top of the head, 16 inches wide from dreads to dreads, and has a profile of about 9 inches deep (that’s 9 inches from the wall). 

The Predator kit comes in 44 resin parts but it isn’t as complicated as that sounds:
-Thirty of those parts are the quills that fit into thirty obvious indentations across the brow and along the jaw; 
-Six parts are the teeth (2 upper and 4 lower); 
-Four parts are the mandibles (2 upper and 2 large lower); 
-Two parts are the dreadlocks which are cast in two large sections, one for the right side and one for the left;
-One part is the head and one is the Predator logo nameplate.

The kit will sell for $195 plus $20 shipping in the U.S. It comes with a 2 page written profile which includes a color photo for painting reference as well as an assembly sheet. Overseas buyers should contact George for a shipping quote.

Here is a link to Black Heart Enterprises http://www.blackheartmodels.com


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

For size comparison, here is a pic of Joe Simon sculpting the Predator.
Add the dreadlocks to each side and you can see how big this kit is. The pic also gives a good indication of how the kit sits neatly against a wall.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

beautiful! im not a big predator fan, but i may have to get one of these!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

razorwyre1 said:


> beautiful! im not a big predator fan, but i may have to get one of these!


I've been in the same boat with a few of the Black Heart releases. Mr Hyde and The Thing From Another World fitted my collection so they were easy purchases. but if you told me that I'd be buying the Medusa, Terminator and Predator, I wouldn't have believed you. Always loved the movies and the characters, but I couldn't imagine buying more. Maybe it is the size or something but I'm loving the series and have all of them to date - plus orders for the last 2. Joe Simon is doing a great job on the sculpting. Of course if George goes down the "slasher movie" route, I know some people will be happy, but I'll just have to admire them from afar.

When George gets a painted example done, I'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

To see an AMAZING painted version, head over to Joe Dunaway's website - http://www.modelzone.com/mangrasshopper/index.php

Just click to enter and you will see a thumbnail called Elder Head (7 pictures). Just keep clicking on the pictures you are interested in to get the highest resolution photos available.

You will notice that Joe added a tusk ring and bead and didn't use the nameplate, otherwise it is the standard kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's incredible David!!
If I collected busts I'd be all over this!

Chris.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

No worries Chris. Joe Simon is a great sculptor and Joe Dunaway is an amazing painter! Glad you liked seeing it. We WILL have to catch up one day.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That paint-up is BEYOND amazing! WOW!


----------

